# Winter Breakfast Rally (mini)



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had breakfast this morning with one of our newer members, Piecemakers. He lives about a mile away from me and it turns out being from an area where everyone seems to know someone who knows that person or is related to this person, he is a cousin of one of the members of my FD. We also have a lot of mutual friends. I had a great time and I am pretty sure I convinced them to join us at the Pig Rally in the fall.









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome ..... WTG!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What to do in the winter?

Recruit new Outbackers.


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> What to do in the winter?
> 
> Recruit new Outbackers.


we GO CAMPING IN OUR NEW OUTBACK--- oHH There I go again totally forgot I'm in Florida

Went last weekend to Manatee Springs and --- watched Manatees

Have Luverly day


----------

